# 1960 Ferguson TO35 tractor, gasoline



## Larry Clark (May 22, 2019)

I was wondering what type of oil/grease to use in the transmission,pto,rear axle? Any information would be greatly appreciated! I just purchased this tractor and right now it doesn’t appear to have any oil/grease in it!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. First thing you should get is the Operators Manual for it. It will help with service and maintenance procedures as well as the types of oils required. I think these tractors called for a 80W GL-1 mineral oil, about 8 gallons. A Uuniversal tractor fluid from TSC should be fine. The original spec was Massey ferguson M1103 I believe. Some folks even swear by a good 10w-30 motor oil.
Use a good 10w30 or even a 15w40 in the engine. Could use some *O**2* in the tires as well! If you need some more serious repairs, you may want to invest in a service / repair manual.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Drain the old engine and rear end oil out. That engine likely called for 10 weight oil but 10w30 is good... for the rear end you will need to get 2 buckets. Google 'oil for MF 35 rearend' for the specs. If you have a front mounted hydraulic pump for your loader that likely calls for regular hydraulic oil(which I would use in the rearend too). The hydraulic systems operate at a pressure of 25 times or more that of the engine and regular 10w30 engine might foam and get contaminated looking. It will still work though.


----------



## Larry Clark (May 22, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Welcome to the forum. First thing you should get is the Operators Manual for it. It will help with service and maintenance procedures as well as the types of oils required. I think these tractors called for a 80W GL-1 mineral oil, about 8 gallons. A Uuniversal tractor fluid from TSC should be fine. The original spec was Massey ferguson M1103 I believe. Some folks even swear by a good 10w-30 motor oil.
> Use a good 10w30 or even a 15w40 in the engine. Could use some *O**2* in the tires as well! If you need some more serious repairs, you may want to invest in a service / repair manual.


I really appreciate you taking the time to reply, and yes I have a repair manual ordered. Thanks


----------



## Larry Clark (May 22, 2019)

deerhide said:


> Drain the old engine and rear end oil out. That engine likely called for 10 weight oil but 10w30 is good... for the rear end you will need to get 2 buckets. Google 'oil for MF 35 rearend' for the specs. If you have a front mounted hydraulic pump for your loader that likely calls for regular hydraulic oil(which I would use in the rearend too). The hydraulic systems operate at a pressure of 25 times or more that of the engine and regular 10w30 engine might foam and get contaminated looking. It will still work though.


Thanks, appreciate your input.


----------

